# 13' Scamp



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

cool hope you had a great trip... backus isn't the end of the world,,,,but you can see it from there,,,lol

i'd love another beagle, right niow i have a squirrel dog,,rat terrier,,,or as my wife calls it,, a rat terrorist....and an old cocker spaniel we rescued. i think by the time they go i may get another begal,,, or another squirrel dog... they are both a ton of fun.

well my wife just made new curtains for our scamp, she wanted to add some color and found some cool fabric with route 66 stuff on it. they really look great. now she is making a blanket and pillow cases. i'm glad she is enjoying the camper.

hey i just thought about something you might like for your camper. a stick to prop up the front window cover to use it like an awning. keeps the hot sun out. i trimmed a dowel rod 1/2 inch, so the end tucks nicely behind the drain hose holder tube. its long enough to hold the window cover in the position i want it. then i epoxied a round , strong magnet to the end of the dowel, and a washer in the middle of the bottom edge of the cover. i raise the cover and place the stick there. the magnet holds it in place nicely. i also fly a small american flag from the stick.
hope to hear your adventures. have fun.


----------



## TravisJohnson (Jul 23, 2014)

While choosing a camping spot there are having few things that one should kept in mind, here are the tips that you have to take care like area of the camping should be fairly level, the area of the place should have enough rooms to allow to outer access plans, look for the areas where water can't reach to your tent easily, decide how far you wish to walk from the rest room, beaware of poison ivy plants, make sure that campfire spots are safe distance from your trailer. May the above points will be helpful for you.


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

John Warren, I sent you a PM on the Scamp. thanks,


----------

